# pre-made leaders for bull reds / sharks?



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anybody know anywhere between Sugar Land and Surfside where I could buy some decent pre-made leaders for bull reds / sharks?

Thanks.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

There is no such thing as decent store bought leaders.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*Surf Leaders*

I make/sell em'.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1146657

Shoot me a text or give me a call

Blacktip Shark
Gerard (832/837-9579)


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The last Bucee's on 332 has some premade ones but over the years the clasps thickness is getting thinner and thinner. The ones pictured above are significantly better.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Try www.double-d-extremetackle.com
My buddy Darryl lives in Kingwood and does great work. Very good quality rigs at very reasonable prices and he can ship em to you.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I was on the fence but after reading this post I just blew out an order for a set of these..

http://www.amazon.com/Hi-Seas-Heavy-Swaging-Millimeter-Crimps/dp/B000EYU8CC

Waiting for the call from the wife wth you buying now!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Last time I was looking for some, FTU on 45 sold them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

look at Big Arts leaders hes local i think they are at Boyds

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I've always used these with success for years.... H&H Tackle sold at Academy... Coated wire handles Bull Reds and Sharks with ease.... Just tie on to your line and go....

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/h-h-lure-36-ready-rig/pid-106655?N=933739042+97009370+4294966814


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Oscar makes some good ones.

http://www.catchingbigfish.net/


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

TomCat said:


> Oscar makes some good ones.
> 
> http://www.catchingbigfish.net/


X2 - Have personally landed a number of large Big Uglies on leaders made by Oscar! Hoping to add bull reds to that soon!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

An appropriate rod and main line....egg weight rigged Carolina style and a Spro swivel , 30# leader line and a proper hook is all you need for Bulls. Make it when you need it. I don't fish for sharks so I can't help there.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

V-Bottom said:


> An appropriate rod and main line....egg weight rigged Carolina style and a Spro swivel , 30# leader line and a proper hook is all you need for Bulls. Make it when you need it. I don't fish for sharks so I can't help there.


I have to disagree on the egg weight if fishing in the surf. That will not hold. You will need to use a spider weight, or something along those lines, to have a chance to hold in place in the surf. For sharks, I have been told 200# mono will hold up to many of them, especially smaller ones, but if specifically targeting sharks you will need to go to wire leaders. I have read over and over on these forums and from personal experience, that most of the mass-produced, "store-bought" leaders will fail under the strain of a large fish, mainly due to undersized or inferior swivels, snaps, etc. That is not the same as some of the handmade, locally produced leaders referenced above.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

TexasTom said:


> I have to disagree on the egg weight if fishing in the surf. That will not hold. You will need to use a spider weight, or something along those lines, to have a chance to hold in place in the surf. For sharks, I have been told 200# mono will hold up to many of them, especially smaller ones, but if specifically targeting sharks you will need to go to wire leaders. I have read over and over on these forums and from personal experience, that most of the mass-produced, "store-bought" leaders will fail under the strain of a large fish, mainly due to undersized or inferior swivels, snaps, etc. That is not the same as some of the handmade, locally produced leaders referenced above.


Yeah those H&H premade 'redfish' leaders are everything but something I would consider using. Barrel weight with a J hook no thanks. I would like to note that you should still test the crimps even on those 'handmade' leaders you buy. I bought a lemon rig from FTU handmade or whatever and first cast the sleeve slipped and lost it. I think making your own is the way to go if you go fishing more than a handful of times a year. Plenty of info out and you can make them how you want. The initial investment would be comparable to buying a medium quality fishing rod/reel and if you lose that fish of a lifetime I guess you only have yourself to blame!


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.catchsharks.com/index.php


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Get a spool of 80# mono learn to tie a dropper loop (Google or you tube)
Bingo you got couple years worth of redfish leaders Cheap!
I clip my dropper loop at mainline making it single line to hook.
Usually do a double dropper!
Worked for me for about the last 40 years.
6/0 circle, swivels,weights your good too go!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

SeaAg said:


> http://www.catchsharks.com/index.php


x2

There is really no excuse for not making your own red fish leaders. A heavy duty crimping tool is around $20.00 and that is going to be your most expensive part of the whole process. All of the rest of the materials are super cheap and it should only take you a couple of minutes to bang out a leader.

-SA


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I have made a few test leaders with my new hi-seas heavy duty crimpers. This thing is awesome and effortless. Highly recommend, am done paying 10-25 dollars for a shark leader now! It's not hard at all.


----------

